# Cabela's Fly Rod Sale



## Captain53 (May 13, 2015)

If anyone is looking for entry level, guest or backup fly rods Cabela's has all Cabela's Brand Fly Rods for 40% off through June 7.


----------



## Captain53 (May 13, 2015)

I left out that the sale is good In Stores or Online.


----------



## vw4fun (May 5, 2009)

Thanks for your post. Looking to get in to fly fishing for redfish. On sale for $119.99 Cabela's has both 9' 8wt LSi Fly Rod (#908-4) and an 9'9" 8wt (#998-4). I have never touch a fly rod. I plan to take a lesson or two from a certified fly fishing instructor to show me correct form. But I am anxious to practice in my back yard to get a feel for it. Which of the two would be best for a beginner like me to use? The 9' or 9'9"?
Thanks for any help.


----------



## hyperman (Dec 9, 2011)

Based solely on what you said in your post, i would go with the 9' rod. Shorter is easier to use, thus better for beginners. (at least Till you get popeye forearms (joke) ).

fred



vw4fun said:


> Thanks for your post. Looking to get in to fly fishing for redfish. On sale for $119.99 Cabela's has both 9' 8wt LSi Fly Rod (#908-4) and an 9'9" 8wt (#998-4). I have never touch a fly rod. I plan to take a lesson or two from a certified fly fishing instructor to show me correct form. But I am anxious to practice in my back yard to get a feel for it. Which of the two would be best for a beginner like me to use? The 9' or 9'9"?
> Thanks for any help.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

VW4fun,

A 9' is much more the standard rod length. When starting out, I'd stick with that. Once you gain knowledge of your casting, then you might begin experimenting with different rod lengths.

We have several CCIs in Texas FlyFishers. If you are interested, shoot me a PM and I can pass along their information.

Also, though he is no longer a CCI, Steve Soule (aka The Shallowist) can help you both with casting and with learning to hunt redfish. Steve is a great guy as well. He is on this website and at www.theshallowist.com

We would love to have you come join us at our meeting and events if you're interested. www.texasflyfishers.org

Tight lines!

Michael Quigley
Texas FlyFishers Saltwater Outings Chairman


----------



## vw4fun (May 5, 2009)

Thanks for the advise on the shorter rod. Attended the 101 class this morning. Really enjoyed it. 

Michael, I will seriously consider attending TFF.
Ray


----------

